# Seachem Range Help



## Natureaddict (26 Nov 2015)

Hi everyone! 

This is my first post on this site and after reading the wealth of information on this site, I was hoping to get some advice on fertilization. 

I will soon be setting up a planted tank, using an ADA aquasoil, and ADA Powersand Special system. I was hoping to use the ADA fertilizer products as well, but they are becoming seemingly impossible to find in my country, and my worst fear is to start with this system and hopefully get it running well, and then have to switch due to suppliers not bringing the products in anymore... (which seems to be the case soon). 

I have started reading about the EI methods and they seem a bit daunting, not just applying the methods, but finding the ingredients in their raw state? 

So that leaves me with the Seachem range which I can pretty much find in almost every LPS. 

My questions are:

1. Are their products a viable/quality option? 
2. What combination of products should I be using? 

Just as a note, it will be either a 40l, or 60l tank, planned lighting is most likely going to be 2 x t5 24w, Co2 via an Ista 0.5l system currently being tested in my larger 100l tank. Plants will be a combination of stem, moss and rhyzome plants, unfortunately, subject to availability, so no specifics available yet.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated! 

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## Julian (26 Nov 2015)

You must have ebay in your country, no?


----------



## alto (26 Nov 2015)

Which Seachem range?

Aquavitro is pretty nice 

I'm a big fan of Tropica soils & fertilizers

Welcome to ukaps, Alex


----------



## Natureaddict (27 Nov 2015)

Julian said:


> You must have ebay in your country, no?



Thanks for the response @Julian We do, but the import taxes work out to more than the products themselves...


----------



## Natureaddict (27 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> Which Seachem range?
> 
> Aquavitro is pretty nice
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome @alto  the stores seem to have the full range of Seachem ferts? Regarding Aquavitro and Tropica, no-one is importing into our Country as far as I know, which leaves me with the same problem, import duties...


----------

